# Methyl Paraben: and furthur FF media research.



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I found that Methyl Paraben is probably the way to go for best FF mold inhibitor, but the stuff is expensive! So, I have no idea if any recipes are out there for using this stuff, but thought it would work alot better than the vinegar.

How much do you think people should use?

I plan on using the "Power Mix" and replacing vinegar with Methyl Paraben.

Do you think this would be put in after boiling it, since this is a powder.

Also i found a great price for this stuff on eBay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250164104605&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015 They also sell 1 lb. of it too. But better value if you go with more, that is 1.4 kg.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

*Sorry about double post.*

Well, I answered my own question within minutes... http://www.edsflymeat.com/Mold Inhibitor.jpg

States 1/3 teaspoon per 32 oz. cup. Personally I think more should be added. I would say 1 teaspoon per 1" of media in 32 oz cup. I think that would be perfect. I plan to do some more in depth research and try to get a PERFECT homemade recipe for everyone to use.

One thing I discovered is BAD! I used bananas with banana peel... and added sugar. and some vinegar, there was a thick hard skin over the media, after 5 days no fly larva, think that media was horrible, and I notice extensive mold growth today, ONLY 5 days!

Now I am experimenting with corn meal and banana and some sugar and vinegar. Hope this works. probably not though.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

One tsp per culture is too much. I bought a pound of it a while back from JoshFrogs and the directions say 2 tsp per 5 cups of dry media. I've use this exact amount, and my mold problem and disappeared. At this rate, the MP is cheaper than vinegar, and since I mix up a large batch of media to use over several months, it saves me the trouble of having vinegar around every weekend.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Cool, ok so how much would you say would be used for the "power mix"? and at what stage do I add it?

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30464


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Since the power mix recipe isn't as easily quantifiable into dry vs. wet ingredients (the bananas are somewhat in between) I would start by using the same formula => 1 tsp per 2.5 cups of dry media. I would mix the MP up with the other dry ingredients first before it is all added to the wet portion. 

Give it a try, and if you still end up with mold, up the MP content by a small amount and try again. It shouldn't take long to zero in on the correct amount.

Then again, you could always contact Josh and ask for his recommendation.

Steven


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

MonopolyBag said:


> I found that Methyl Paraben is probably the way to go for best FF mold inhibitor, but the stuff is expensive! So, I have no idea if any recipes are out there for using this stuff, but thought it would work alot better than the vinegar.
> 
> How much do you think people should use?
> 
> ...


I tried that as well, replacing the vinegar with water and adding methyl paraben as per the instructions and varying amounts from there...

I have had better results sticking with vinegar.

FYI: a very good mold inhibitor is to make sure you have a good amount of live yeast.
A good way to do that is to add some sugar to water in a jar, (enough to cover the surface of the media) add some active yeast, cover and put in a warm dark area until the yeast activates and starts to bubble, then pour enough of this to cover you're media, and pour off any excess, so there are no puddles on the media.
That way, the media is "sealed" if you will by the yeast, and the mold will have a real tough time competing.
Also, doing this, people have had increased yields as well, even when using "commercial" ff media mixes.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks. I will try both and see what happens.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I think whether vinegar or methyl paraben works best for you depends on what sort of molds are dominant in your environment. When I was first making FF cultures I tried using 50/50 vinegar, and it didn't do a hill of beans worth of good against the nasty black mold (or bacteria?) I was getting. The methyl paraben I use now works wonders on the black mold (haven't seen a single spot of it since), but if I leave a fresh culture out for several days (covered) without adding FFs, I get a strange, white mold that forms a brain like texture on the surface and smells like sweet, rotting death (it is one of the worst smells I have ever encountered).


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Ive gotten that brain stuff too once or twice. Sometimes it would turn red or green. Still would produce though! Wouldnt use em for new cultures but at least they fed someone.


----------

